# Sickness & diarrhoea in kitten



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

My kittens are now 6 weeks old.

As I gave them their breakfast this morning, I noticed one of them was not interested and he seemed 'quiet'. I have been keeping an eye on him.

I have just checked on them and there is sick on the floor (I presume from him) and I have just seen him go to the litter tray and pass a watery yellow poo (sorry). 

What can I do? Should he be separated from the rest of them. They all appear fine.

Sorry, I know its Boxing Day, but any replies would be gratefully received.


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

You could just something really bland like cooked chicken or cooked white fish (coley or cod) with or without a little boiled rice. Add a table spoon of cooled (boiled) water over the fish or chicken to help try to keep him hydrated. If you are seriously worried I would phone your vets (who presumably have an out of hours service) and what usually happens is that a vet will call you back and offer advice rather than drag you into the surgery unless a real emergency.

Hope the little one recovers soon.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Do they still feed from mum at all? maybe her milk has gone off. I don't think you should seperate them i doubt if it's a bug and more like an upset tum. Sorry I'm no expert so i can't really help. I would ensure he does not get dehydrated being so young. Try syringing him cool boiled water to keep his fluids up.


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

He hasn't had diarrhoea since this morning although he hasn't eaten. I have seen him drink some water though. He still appears quiet.

Hopefully, he is just feeling a little under the weather. I will keep an eye on him and let you know.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

As long as he keeps his fluids up as young kittens rapidly go down hill otherwise. If your still concerned id take him to the vet if no different in a day or so.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

If they are still being fed milk from mum then they can get a little runny poos. Also syringe feeding with definately give them runny poo so only do it if you need to.
And if you are weaning them, this will also give them runny poos for a little bit until their stomachs have settled with the new food intake.

Also you could give them Pro-Kolin which is safe for kitties to use when they have runny poos. Its about £7 a tube i think.
I find its always handy to have it in the house anyway as I seem to need it with each litter at one time or another.

Protexin Pro-Kolin Paste - CATS_Digestion pet healthcare


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi 

They are still feeding off mum (when she lets them!). I also feed them Royal Canin babycat (with a little warm water) and Applaws tin food (twice a day).

He still appears to be very quiet and very much for his mum (constantly rubbing around her).

Luckily there has been no more diarrhoea or sickness so hopefully he is just feeling a bit under the weather!

Thanks very much for all the advice.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hopefully he is on the mend.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I would count D&V in a six week old as an emergency, especially in conjunction with depression - I have known kittens die of it within 24 hours. It's not the dehydration, it's the knock-on effect on their kidneys. I would most certainly have had him in to the vet today.

Have you checked for dehydration with the skin pinch test?

Do you have any lectade in the house by any chance - or even a human rehydration sachet as it is the same stuff just in different flavours? If so then start getting that down him quick and hope you are not too late. if not then you want water with salt and sugar in it but I can't remember the quantities - have a look round the internet and see if you can find a "recipe". A human oral syringe will work for administering it if you can get into a pharmacist (but if you can do that then I guess you can get some rehydration sachets)

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Emma,how is mum with him? And also the babies are 6 wks old she may be coming into call-feeling a tad sexy or her body is and this could be making him ill,if one has a bug of sorts chances are they all will,how has he been since you posted?


----------

